# Help with hunting



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hello there I'm new to the forums and was just wondering if my set up is good enough for hunting I have a "pocket poacher ttf" and was going to use 11mm steel balls would this be okay for taking small game such as pigeons and rabbits? Many thanks!


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

The frame isn't that important. . So long as it's strong enough to safely support hunting bands.. what band do you plan on using.. and what's your draw length.. what do you plan on hunting.. are you accurate enough to hit your target 80 or even 90 % of the time... check out the hunting set up link


----------



## MakeSlingshots (Jul 16, 2015)

try Double bands or tubes.


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm accurate enough to be confident in taking small game I practised a lot before I'd thought of dong it and I was going to use double theta and gold? Thank you for replying


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Good.. I use double 20mm TBG straights with a 42 inch draw..and used mostly 3/8 lead filled hex nuts and filled my freezer with squirrels this season.. oh yeah.. most were taken with homemade naturals. .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Some tapered tbg works well with 11mm steels


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Thank you all!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I would vote for tapered bands, rather than doubled. You will get better velocity with lighter draw weight.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

What's a good measurement for tapered bands?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Check this thread to see what others are using:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16188-effective-hunting-setups/

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Decerz69 (Mar 14, 2016)

Looking at these I would choose 20-15mm tapered bands would you recommend?


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

String it up.. and try it out... I recommend practicing with what ever hunting set up you choose anyways


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Decerz69 said:


> Looking at these I would choose 20-15mm tapered bands would you recommend?


That sounds like a good place to start. You might need to experiment a little to find what works best for you, but that taper should work fine.

Cheers .... Charles


----------

